# Air Hole Masks?



## Jenzo

The one I got is really thin. It works good for putting under the goggles compared to a normal mask, though you could just find a normal mask you like and put a hole in it. My face is cold in mine, and it froze fast. Also the top part (the black edging) immediately wants to curl. Weird material and flimsy.

Best mask so far is one I got off etsy so making your own (I assume you have a sewing machine) with soft fleece and a hole is probably a better bet, then you can size it how you like it.

Edit: Here is the one I have


----------



## Tech420

No hole, but I love my UA neck gaiter. It keeps me super warm and breathes well.


----------



## Sick-Pow

With that medical condition, I would get something with neoprene and thicker fleece, or some sort of snowmobiling mask, that is really protective.

I run cold, but find the Airhole to work well. The little hole does let in direct cold, but the breathing is way better on hikes with the hole.


----------



## lonerider

Outdoor Research Sonic Balaclava... has mesh moutharea for easy breathing.


----------



## Peaceryder

Jenzo said:


> The one I got is really thin. It works good for putting under the goggles compared to a normal mask, though you could just find a normal mask you like and put a hole in it. My face is cold in mine, and it froze fast. Also the top part (the black edging) immediately wants to curl. Weird material and flimsy.
> 
> Best mask so far is one I got off etsy so making your own (I assume you have a sewing machine) with soft fleece and a hole is probably a better bet, then you can size it how you like it.
> 
> Edit: Here is the one I have


Yeah, I was thinking about combining layers like you do with the upper/lower body. One layer on the outside for weatherproofing (raincoat like material), then a layer of fleece and a layer of wool, along with a wicking layer for moisture closer to the skin. I'm going to attach a strap system from a cycling road helmet to get it to fit as snug as possible. This way if my sizing is off, I can simply cinch the clasp. I was going to sew in a ventilation piece from a dust mask for breathing and maybe attach a flap so that if it's really cold I can minimize cold air coming in. All this material is from winter products kicking around my place. 

Lol, I'll post a picture once completed. Hope it turns out as good as I'm theorizing it will


----------



## roboelmo

I have an air hole (the panda one). The material is good because it does not freeze. However, I find that when I breath with either my nose or mouth it does not really exit through the hole (like it should). Everytime I wear it the heat just going into my googles and then fogs or freezes the inside of my googles. I have had the entire inside of my mask freeze up on me and ended my day.

So I really only use my air hole only if it is the only available mask I have with me.


----------



## Peaceryder

roboelmo said:


> I have an air hole (the panda one). The material is good because it does not freeze. However, I find that when I breath with either my nose or mouth it does not really exit through the hole (like it should). Everytime I wear it the heat just going into my googles and then fogs or freezes the inside of my googles. I have had the entire inside of my mask freeze up on me and ended my day.
> 
> So I really only use my air hole only if it is the only available mask I have with me.


Lol, you sure aren't helping the Air Hole ad campaign. Thank-you for your honest advice and for saving me $40 bucks. 

The fogging up issue is something that will be difficult to avoid. Maybe just make the mouth piece larger and shape it with air trapping material so that when I breathe the air head straight out the vent in the mask instead of up towards the goggles. I'm sure this is possible... Gonna try it.


----------



## canucks

I have one that has the Velcro straps on the back keeps my face warm and dry 
I have been trying to find the full balaclava so it will fit under my helmet better when it's cold 
But there hard to find in plain colors. I am all for Airhole and it's a solid canadian company too


----------



## moondoggy

i just got one for this year (faux leather) and it seems to work well but i wont know until i get up the hill on really cold days. the only problem i found so far is that it's a bit weird to wear it with a helmet. the only way i found to wear it with a helmet is it goes around outside the helmet rather than tucking it in.


----------



## Beschatten

go to a local snowboard shop and ask them for what kind of masks they have. i picked mine up for 15 and it covers everything even the nose.

its pretty thick and leaves room for the googles. it has a solid mold around it too. or just buy a thick ass neck warmer, and top it off with a bandana.


----------



## MeanJoe

I've had one for the last couple years, see my avatar. Mine is also the velcro closure on the back and it has some type of fuzzy fleece-type inner lining so it is very soft, comfortable, and warm. I've never had a problem with it causing fogging of my goggles and again you can see in the avatar pic the way I wear it with goggles, helmet, and Air Hole.

Personally I love mine for those cold/windy days and it has seen 2-3 winters so far and is still in great shape.


----------



## Jenzo

MeanJoe said:


> I've had one for the last couple years, see my avatar. Mine is also the velcro closure on the back and it has some type of fuzzy fleece-type inner lining so it is very soft, comfortable, and warm. I've never had a problem with it causing fogging of my goggles and again you can see in the avatar pic the way I wear it with goggles, helmet, and Air Hole.
> 
> Personally I love mine for those cold/windy days and it has seen 2-3 winters so far and is still in great shape.


Ok another day with the airhole just incase anyone is interested. The one I have is just shit. It is curling at every edge and the flimsy material won't stay in place.

It does work to mostly avoid fogging, but like you have in your avatar, the neck bit needs to be out. I find it too cold. Maybe the velcro ones are heavier duty.

I tried one of those nose vented balaclavas as well, it squashes my nose too much and still fogs the goggs. Oh well.


----------



## MeanJoe

Jenzo said:


> Ok another day with the airhole just incase anyone is interested. The one I have is just shit. It is curling at every edge and the flimsy material won't stay in place.
> 
> It does work to mostly avoid fogging, but like you have in your avatar, the neck bit needs to be out. I find it too cold. Maybe the velcro ones are heavier duty.
> 
> I tried one of those nose vented balaclavas as well, it squashes my nose too much and still fogs the goggs. Oh well.


So with just a quick review of their website I have to chime in here. It looks like you bought a tie-up mask. Those are either cotton or dry-tech mesh. If you look at their other product offerings like the Standard, they are made of heavier weight materials and brushed poly lining (soft and warm). I have a Standard from the SKULL series. Mine is a few years old now but I was glad to see they brought the same design back.

As for my avatar, keep in mind this was a blustery cold day in Breck and I had my helmet strap under my chin but over the Airhole mask and my jacket zipped all the way up. The chin strap alone forced the mask in tight around my face/neck. If I just put on my Airhole without the chin strip, it somewhat drapes down. Not like a tie-on or a old school large bandana but that was not what I wanted anyway. 

I have to think the model you have and the materials it is made of is a part of your problem with the Airhole. Too cold? I only wear mine on the worst days, otherwise it is simply too hot to wear. Flimsy and won't stay in place? Never have that problem, I find mine fits comfortably and has enough structure to stay in place.

Standard | AIRHOLE


----------



## MeanJoe

Ah crap, just looked at the larger photo and I have to rescind part of my comments - I did not have the chin-strap on the outside this time. So... the pic is from a video-capture and as such was taken with my HD camera while I was riding. I've attached a larger version here, you can see the bottom of the mask is out and draping but because I'm in motion on a windy/snowy day it looks like the mask is tight below the chin. Notice below the skull's chin, the black section with all the white writing - that is the rest of the mask out.


Anyway, not trying to be argumentative or drag this out. When I dig a product I tend to evangelize a little bit. If you like the idea of the Airhole product, check out some of the other models like the Standard or Standard 2. They might better match what you are looking for. Obviously I love mine and think they're a great product and company.


----------



## NinjaSteez

Go to the fabric store, buy some fleece and sew it together. I've got three different ones like this and they work perfect. You could even cut a little hole in it if you wanted.


----------

